
Show HN: Vocus.io for Gmail: Mail Merge - ANaimi
https://vocus.io/mailmerge-for-gmail
======
cpayne624
I don't personally have a use case for this but it looks great. Bookmarked

------
antoinefink
Looks great! You could definitely Chargé more though ;-)

------
rednose_clown
Slick and minimal UX! I'd definitely pay more.

